# A little inspiration...



## JamesD (May 6, 2006)

Found this article on Ilford's website... not sure if the photos they're showcasing are using his paper internegative process, but it's an interesting read nonetheless.

http://www.ilfordphoto.com/photocommunity/gallery/fineartdetails.asp?n=56


----------



## terri (May 6, 2006)

Very interesting - good link!    :thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 7, 2006)

It never occured to me to make changes on the negative itself.  shooting the 3x4 paper negative would certainly allow for that.  Lots of times like  with the taft rose, I paint in the outline on the print with a tint program... His way would allow for a better control and less fake manipulation in the computer.  Also to make changes that the next computer program won't wipe out.


----------

